# Corpse Cottage - June 2014



## mrtoby (Jun 16, 2014)

While over in the deepest depths of Wales I was lucky enough to see this. Posted originally under a different name, the house is filled with sheep bones and a rotting cat in a box. 
It is shocking to think that someone was living in this state up to 2010 [according to newspapers and a calendar in the house].

The pictures....











































More on my Flickr Here.

Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 16, 2014)

lovely stuff mrtoby a real nice place this


----------



## Big C (Jun 16, 2014)

I do like this place, cheers.
Shame there's bits going missing though, where's the blue Capri?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Great post, nice to see the exterior!
Thanks


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 16, 2014)

Some great shots there but it looks a bit empty


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice to see some different views.Great pics.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice indeed! Why has Wales got so many of these wonderful houses? Very jealous, I want to move to Wales now.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 16, 2014)

Great shots but as they show lots sadly missing


----------



## mrtoby (Jun 16, 2014)

Cryptic....


----------



## antonymes (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow! Loads of stuff missing and trashed. This is pretty saddening.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 16, 2014)

no coffins then? lovely report


----------



## scrappy (Jun 16, 2014)

great report mate, ill sort my pics out tomorrow i think. not a bad end to a great weekend. even when the house was full of so much death.


----------



## just looking (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice place, just sad to see it being emptied of its contents, I am glad it was photographed before all the stuff started to disappear and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 7, 2014)

Love the taxidermy. Hopefully nobody will nick it.


----------



## Polski69 (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks like a nice place to explore, Wish there was more places like that up here 

What's the other report called? Is there pictures of it more furnished? Mental to think someone stayed there as little as 4 years ago!


----------



## Potter (Sep 7, 2014)

Great work.
Looks somewhat 'different'.


----------



## Dugie (Sep 11, 2014)

Hopefully the stuff has been removed by family if there is any and not peoples sticky fingers. Nice report and pics.

Dugie


----------



## antonymes (Sep 14, 2014)

Shit! Everything seems to have vanished! Those rooms are looking pretty bare now


----------

